# Tutorial



## Guest (2. Jul 2008)

Hallo ich würde mich gerne mit der Rich Client Platform beschäftigen. Ich habe sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Swing Desktop Anwendungen.

Kann mir jemand ein gutes aktuelles Tutorial empehlen? Einfache Master Detail Ansichten, DB Zugriff usw...


----------



## Vayu (2. Jul 2008)

hier solltest du fündig werden

http://wiki.eclipse.org/index.php/Rich_Client_Platform


----------



## dzim (2. Jul 2008)

Auch gut sind die Beschreibungen von hier:

www.vogella.de/articles/RichClientPlatform/article.html

Natürlich beschäftigst sich das hier alles mit Eclipse RCP, daher wirst du dich auch noch mit SWT und dem (für Tabellen u.s.w.) darauf aufsetzenden JFace beschäftigen müssen.

Ich bin überaus faul, was Oberflächenentwicklung angeht, daher ziehe ich für so was gern den Designer von Instatiations heran (Backend musst du natürlich selbst machen...)

Als "Alternative" (die für mich irgendwie nicht in Frage kommt) steht dir natürlich noch die NetBeans RCP offen, die für die Darstellung Swing nutzt....
Aber ich weiß nicht, wie sehr dir das Forum hier dann weiterhelfen könnte, weil natürlich Sun und IBM nicht auf die Entwicklung der beiden Plattformen insofern Druck machen, um eine gemeinsame API zu schaffen.
Will heißen: diese beiden RCPs sind nicht unbedingt kombatibel zueinander...


----------

